# Nikor in the newspaper



## Noxx (Aug 12, 2011)

I was surprised today to see my company in the newspaper of Quebec. My employee was interviewed earlier this week but he didn't tell me.

The guy you see pictured is one of my suppliers who is a jeweler...

Google translation:
http://translate.google.com/transla.../quebec/archives/2011/08/20110811-195339.html


----------



## shaftsinkerawc (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Smack (Aug 12, 2011)

The grammar is a little off I think. Nice surprise though, might boost you to 50 oz per week.


----------



## Noxx (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, I know Google Translator sucks...

Don't mind the numbers; my employee said what he sees in Qc, which is not representative of the whole company :twisted:


----------



## butcher (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice Noxx, maybe you will get some more bussiness from that.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice Noxx. 8)


----------



## Lou (Aug 13, 2011)

Good press!


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 13, 2011)

Cool! In all my years of refining, no one really cared (but me!)

Harold


----------



## EDI Refining (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice Noxx, I bet you did see a increase in calls and sales.

good to try and educate the public also.


----------

